# Bangladesh will commission two submarine on 12th March



## monitor

Bangladesh going to commission it's newly acquired Chinese submarine at chitagong naval base. Preparation are going on.
News source : Bangladesh defense

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## WarFariX

>>#Bangladesh - "2 new submarines to be commissioned on March 12"

Two submarines BNS Nabajatra (S161) & BNS Joyjatra (S162) are scheduled for March 12 to be commissioned at Chittagong naval base. Hectic preparations amid regular rehearsal are going on to hold the ceremony for commissioning the two submarines. Prime minister Sheikh Hasina is expected to attend this commissioning ceremony.

The two submarines, first of its kind, bought from China and reached Chittagong port jetty on December 22, 2016. They were shifted to navy submarine jetty after two days.

High profile delegates from China and other foreign countries are expected to attend this colourful function to mark the commissioning of the submarines.

#Submarine #BangladeshNavy

#JediKing www.facebook.com/Strategical.Journal

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## monitor

*Patuakhali to get biggest naval base with aviation facilities*
PM to commission 2 subs on March 12
DEEPAK ACHARJEE




After becoming a three-dimensional force, the Bangladesh Navy will set up a new, full-fledged naval base at Rabnabad in Patuakhali, the biggest of its kind in the country. 

Not only will the new naval base have facilities for submarine berthing and aviation, it will bolster the fighting fleet. The Navy’s own air base, too, will be constructed there.
Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has already given her consent to set up the proposed full-fledged naval base, named ‘BNS Sher-E-Bangla’, near the Payra Seaport at Rabnabad area of Patuakhali, disclosed sources in the government.
The government is going to set up the proposed naval base at a time when a new cantonment is going to be set up for the Bangladesh Army at Lebukhali area in Patuakhali. 
The proposed naval base at the area will help ensure the security of the country’s maritime areas, especially in the Bay of Bengal, for extracting sea resources and securing trade. 
The proposed naval base is being set up by the Navy as part of its implementation of its ‘Force Goal 2030’. 
A high-ranking official of the defence ministry told The Independent that they have prepared a proposal in this respect, which will be placed at the next meeting of the secretaries’ committee on administrative improvement affairs, scheduled to be held soon. 
In the proposal, the acting secretary of the defence ministry, Akhter Hossain Bhuiyan, disclosed that a total of 1,129 posts in different categories—including one post of Commodore, four posts of Captain, 20 posts of Commander, 33 posts of Lieutenant Commander and six posts of Lieutenant—would be created to set up the proposed naval base. 
“It would be possible to ensure security for the Payra Seaport and the coastal areas of the country’s southern areas after the modern naval base is set up,” the proposal noted. 
According to the proposal, it would provide “air support” at the seaport and its adjacent areas, and also help create barriers to any enemy entering the country’s territory during wartime. 
“It will also help build the naval force’s skilled manpower, provide assistance to the civil administration while conducting anti-smuggling operations, stop sea pollution and conduct rescue operations during natural calamities,” the proposal added. 
At present there are only three naval bases in the country. 
As part of its moves to strengthen the naval force, the government has purchased two submarines from China. On November 15 last year, the Bangladesh Navy entered the submarine era by receiving two Ming-class submarines from China. The two submarines—named ‘Joijatra’ and ‘Navojatra’—reached Chittagong port from China on December 23 last year. 
Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina, also defence minister, will commission the submarines on March 12. 
The Navy has already prepared a master-plan to strengthen the force further with a view to ensuring the security of 1,18,813 sq. km of sea territory. Of the 1,18,813 sq. km of its sea territory, Bangladesh has got 70,000 sq. km from Myanmar and 19,000 sq. km from India, which comprise the territorial sea and an exclusive economic zone extending out to 200 nautical miles. 
Under the master-plan, the Navy will purchase more warships and helicopters and set up more naval bases. In 2013, the Navy purchased two Dornier 228NG (new generation) patrol aircraft for surveillance at sea. It has carried out search operations in the deep sea using the aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Homo Sapiens

monitor said:


> *Patuakhali to get biggest naval base with aviation facilities*
> PM to commission 2 subs on March 12
> DEEPAK ACHARJEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After becoming a three-dimensional force, the Bangladesh Navy will set up a new, full-fledged naval base at Rabnabad in Patuakhali, the biggest of its kind in the country.
> 
> Not only will the new naval base have facilities for submarine berthing and aviation, it will bolster the fighting fleet. The Navy’s own air base, too, will be constructed there.
> Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has already given her consent to set up the proposed full-fledged naval base, named ‘BNS Sher-E-Bangla’, near the Payra Seaport at Rabnabad area of Patuakhali, disclosed sources in the government.
> The government is going to set up the proposed naval base at a time when a new cantonment is going to be set up for the Bangladesh Army at Lebukhali area in Patuakhali.
> The proposed naval base at the area will help ensure the security of the country’s maritime areas, especially in the Bay of Bengal, for extracting sea resources and securing trade.
> The proposed naval base is being set up by the Navy as part of its implementation of its ‘Force Goal 2030’.
> A high-ranking official of the defence ministry told The Independent that they have prepared a proposal in this respect, which will be placed at the next meeting of the secretaries’ committee on administrative improvement affairs, scheduled to be held soon.
> In the proposal, the acting secretary of the defence ministry, Akhter Hossain Bhuiyan, disclosed that a total of 1,129 posts in different categories—including one post of Commodore, four posts of Captain, 20 posts of Commander, 33 posts of Lieutenant Commander and six posts of Lieutenant—would be created to set up the proposed naval base.
> “It would be possible to ensure security for the Payra Seaport and the coastal areas of the country’s southern areas after the modern naval base is set up,” the proposal noted.
> According to the proposal, it would provide “air support” at the seaport and its adjacent areas, and also help create barriers to any enemy entering the country’s territory during wartime.
> “It will also help build the naval force’s skilled manpower, provide assistance to the civil administration while conducting anti-smuggling operations, stop sea pollution and conduct rescue operations during natural calamities,” the proposal added.
> At present there are only three naval bases in the country.
> As part of its moves to strengthen the naval force, the government has purchased two submarines from China. On November 15 last year, the Bangladesh Navy entered the submarine era by receiving two Ming-class submarines from China. The two submarines—named ‘Joijatra’ and ‘Navojatra’—reached Chittagong port from China on December 23 last year.
> Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina, also defence minister, will commission the submarines on March 12.
> The Navy has already prepared a master-plan to strengthen the force further with a view to ensuring the security of 1,18,813 sq. km of sea territory. Of the 1,18,813 sq. km of its sea territory, Bangladesh has got 70,000 sq. km from Myanmar and 19,000 sq. km from India, which comprise the territorial sea and an exclusive economic zone extending out to 200 nautical miles.
> Under the master-plan, the Navy will purchase more warships and helicopters and set up more naval bases. In 2013, the Navy purchased two Dornier 228NG (new generation) patrol aircraft for surveillance at sea. It has carried out search operations in the deep sea using the aircraft.


In Patuakhali we are getting-
1.Deep sea port
2.Naval Base 
3.Air Base
4.New Infantry Division of Army.
So it seems like a full package.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Johny D

Congrats..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tehari_Haleem

Absolutely disagree with the location of the Navel Surface/Air bases in Rabnabad Island, This island and its surrounding area specially Kalapara is absolutely smack dab in the middle of Cyclone hit zone each year, once or multiple times each year this area is hit with 40 feet high tidal wave and 200+ km speed windstorm. so the safety and security of the base will be compromised each year multiple times

Unless we're putting up a 60' seawall surrounding the whole twin bases area, BN will spend considerable amount of time and money fighting just the natural elements and some ships will have to be sent each year to KSY for repair...anybody here remember how devastating the freak 1991 cyclone was to BN and it was hit way inland in CG port, it's horrifying to imagine a direct hit in Rabnabad will look like

Kutubdia should have been the logical choice to put the bases in, and as history have shown us BD govt Military advisers divorced logic a long time ago

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bd_4_ever

Naval variant of Sukhois anyone?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Tehari_Haleem said:


> Absolutely disagree with the location of the Navel Surface/Air bases in Rabnabad Island, This island and its surrounding area specially Kalapara is absolutely smack dab in the middle of Cyclone hit zone each year, once or multiple times each year this area is hit with 40 feet high tidal wave and 200+ km speed windstorm. so the safety and security of the base will be compromised each year multiple times
> 
> Unless we're putting up a 60' seawall surrounding the whole twin bases area, BN will spend considerable amount of time and money fighting just the natural elements and some ships will have to be sent each year to KSY for repair...anybody here remember how devastating the freak 1991 cyclone was to BN and it was hit way inland in CG port, it's horrifying to imagine a direct hit in Rabnabad will look like
> 
> Kutubdia should have been the logical choice to put the bases in, and as history have shown us BD govt Military advisers divorced logic a long time ago



Preventive measures during natural storms are quiet a norm in almost every naval installation world wide. There will be natural calamities in all the ages. Doesn't mean people will stop establishing naval bases for that. It only means they will have to build infrastructure that can stay upright even during a category 5 cyclone.


----------



## Tehari_Haleem

bd_4_ever said:


> Naval variant of Sukhois anyone?



The 8 MRCA we're getting is required to have full navel strike capability as per tender...Navel Sukhois are diff breed of Aircraft altogether with folded wings/tail arrester hooks and other many distinguishing variations from regular version...which we have absolutely 0 use of



Khan saheb said:


> Preventive measures during natural storms are quiet a norm in almost every naval installation world wide. There will be natural calamities in all the ages. Doesn't mean people will stop establishing naval bases for that. It only means they will have to build infrastructure that can stay upright even during a category 5 cyclone.



Fair enuff, I guess we'll have to wait till 2020 to judge just how well prepared base we eventually built

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Tehari_Haleem said:


> Absolutely disagree with the location of the Navel Surface/Air bases in Rabnabad Island, This island and its surrounding area specially Kalapara is absolutely smack dab in the middle of Cyclone hit zone each year, once or multiple times each year this area is hit with 40 feet high tidal wave and 200+ km speed windstorm. so the safety and security of the base will be compromised each year multiple times
> 
> Unless we're putting up a 60' seawall surrounding the whole twin bases area, BN will spend considerable amount of time and money fighting just the natural elements and some ships will have to be sent each year to KSY for repair...anybody here remember how devastating the freak 1991 cyclone was to BN and it was hit way inland in CG port, it's horrifying to imagine a direct hit in Rabnabad will look like
> 
> Kutubdia should have been the logical choice to put the bases in, and as history have shown us BD govt Military advisers divorced logic a long time ago


natural calamities is unpredictable... if we were to not make one just because of cyclone hits in the area... then i feel extremely sory for japan.
btw your emoji says... "topic is closed" which is not! xD



Tehari_Haleem said:


> The 8 MRCA we're getting is required to have full navel strike capability as per tender...Navel Sukhois are diff breed of Aircraft altogether with folded wings/tail arrester hooks and other many distinguishing variations from regular version...which we have absolutely 0 use of
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enuff, I guess we'll have to wait till 2020 to judge just how well prepared base we eventually built


those are specially used on aircraft carrier


----------



## bd_4_ever

Tehari_Haleem said:


> The 8 MRCA we're getting is required to have full navel strike capability as per tender...Navel Sukhois are diff breed of Aircraft altogether with folded wings/tail arrester hooks and other many distinguishing variations from regular version...which we have absolutely 0 use of



I am blessed to have your response in normal writing instead of in blue and 10+ font.


----------



## Tehari_Haleem

bd_4_ever said:


> I am blessed to have your response in normal writing instead of in blue and 10+ font.



 No Problem M8 








Mohammed Khaled said:


> if we were to not make one just because of cyclone hits in the area



Khaled Bhai, I'll be more then ecstatic if I'm denied the opportunity to say 'Hah I told you so' 5 years down the line...

We'll just have to hope for the best but prepare for the worst don't we ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Tehari_Haleem said:


> No Problem M8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khaled Bhai, I'll be more then ecstatic if I'm denied the opportunity to say 'Hah I told you so' 5 years down the line...
> 
> We'll just have to hope for the best but prepare for the worst don't we ?


oh nice! you called me bhai!  well you're my bhai from now on....
well.... yeah ofc you will have that chance of saying "i told you so" but if we let that stop us building we'll go nowhere... .the whole of bd has one or the other natural calamities trouble


----------



## SilentSpeaker

MasaALLAH, keep going BD. A strong defense force is vital for peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Arsalan

Congratulation!
These are the Type 35G Ming class submarines that Bangladesh bought from China.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Godman

Looks really nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bd_4_ever

Godman said:


> Looks really nice.



Thanks! Any news on Sri Lanka getting subs in the foreseeable future?


----------



## Godman

bd_4_ever said:


> Thanks! Any news on Sri Lanka getting subs in the foreseeable future?



Nope. we are currently building a Marine Force with US help
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/first-ever-marines-of-sri-lanka-navy-pass-out-in-mullikulam.482282/

A few OPVs will be joining the SLN in the future. We are still moving to a more conventional force as we concentrated on smaller faster boats to counter LTTE swarm tactics and suicide boats so I don't think SLN will look at Subs in the near future

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan

the title should be changed to:-
"Bangladesh will commission first ever two submarines on 12th march"


----------



## bd_4_ever

Godman said:


> Nope. we are currently building a Marine Force with US help
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/first-ever-marines-of-sri-lanka-navy-pass-out-in-mullikulam.482282/
> 
> A few OPVs will be joining the SLN in the future. We are still moving to a more conventional force as we concentrated on smaller faster boats to counter LTTE swarm tactics and suicide boats so I don't think SLN will look at Subs in the near future



Interesting. Would these Marines be equipped with American gears? And what about the size?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Godman

bd_4_ever said:


> Interesting. Would these Marines be equipped with American gears? And what about the size?



The first group that passed out has 164 and it will be increased to 300 soon. They had M-16A2s in the passing out ceremony but they trained with some advanced US weapons . For the moment they will use weapons available to the Navy but they are planning to buy some new weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fawadqasim1

monitor said:


> *Patuakhali to get biggest naval base with aviation facilities*
> PM to commission 2 subs on March 12
> DEEPAK ACHARJEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After becoming a three-dimensional force, the Bangladesh Navy will set up a new, full-fledged naval base at Rabnabad in Patuakhali, the biggest of its kind in the country.
> 
> Not only will the new naval base have facilities for submarine berthing and aviation, it will bolster the fighting fleet. The Navy’s own air base, too, will be constructed there.
> Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has already given her consent to set up the proposed full-fledged naval base, named ‘BNS Sher-E-Bangla’, near the Payra Seaport at Rabnabad area of Patuakhali, disclosed sources in the government.
> The government is going to set up the proposed naval base at a time when a new cantonment is going to be set up for the Bangladesh Army at Lebukhali area in Patuakhali.
> The proposed naval base at the area will help ensure the security of the country’s maritime areas, especially in the Bay of Bengal, for extracting sea resources and securing trade.
> The proposed naval base is being set up by the Navy as part of its implementation of its ‘Force Goal 2030’.
> A high-ranking official of the defence ministry told The Independent that they have prepared a proposal in this respect, which will be placed at the next meeting of the secretaries’ committee on administrative improvement affairs, scheduled to be held soon.
> In the proposal, the acting secretary of the defence ministry, Akhter Hossain Bhuiyan, disclosed that a total of 1,129 posts in different categories—including one post of Commodore, four posts of Captain, 20 posts of Commander, 33 posts of Lieutenant Commander and six posts of Lieutenant—would be created to set up the proposed naval base.
> “It would be possible to ensure security for the Payra Seaport and the coastal areas of the country’s southern areas after the modern naval base is set up,” the proposal noted.
> According to the proposal, it would provide “air support” at the seaport and its adjacent areas, and also help create barriers to any enemy entering the country’s territory during wartime.
> “It will also help build the naval force’s skilled manpower, provide assistance to the civil administration while conducting anti-smuggling operations, stop sea pollution and conduct rescue operations during natural calamities,” the proposal added.
> At present there are only three naval bases in the country.
> As part of its moves to strengthen the naval force, the government has purchased two submarines from China. On November 15 last year, the Bangladesh Navy entered the submarine era by receiving two Ming-class submarines from China. The two submarines—named ‘Joijatra’ and ‘Navojatra’—reached Chittagong port from China on December 23 last year.
> Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina, also defence minister, will commission the submarines on March 12.
> The Navy has already prepared a master-plan to strengthen the force further with a view to ensuring the security of 1,18,813 sq. km of sea territory. Of the 1,18,813 sq. km of its sea territory, Bangladesh has got 70,000 sq. km from Myanmar and 19,000 sq. km from India, which comprise the territorial sea and an exclusive economic zone extending out to 200 nautical miles.
> Under the master-plan, the Navy will purchase more warships and helicopters and set up more naval bases. In 2013, the Navy purchased two Dornier 228NG (new generation) patrol aircraft for surveillance at sea. It has carried out search operations in the deep sea using the aircraft.


against whom


----------



## bd_4_ever

Fawadqasim1 said:


> against whom



Nauru.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nauru

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Godman said:


> Nope. we are currently building a Marine Force with US help
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/first-ever-marines-of-sri-lanka-navy-pass-out-in-mullikulam.482282/
> 
> A few OPVs will be joining the SLN in the future. We are still moving to a more conventional force as we concentrated on smaller faster boats to counter LTTE swarm tactics and suicide boats so I don't think SLN will look at Subs in the near future


As Sri Lanka has already defeated LTTE terrorism and future civil war is unlikely, I think Sri Lanka should downsize it's army and give more emphasize on building a strong Navy.As an island nation,navy is the most crucial for Sri Lanka for defence against any armed aggression by potential foe.Strong navy will also deter the fish thieves in the Sri Lankan water.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Fawadqasim1 said:


> against whom


Afghanistan!! As we are seeing how those pesky afghan are tormenting our brother nation Pakistan,so we decided to attack Afghan navy!!That's why we are building this naval base to launch attack on Afghan navy in convenient time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

Fawadqasim1 said:


> against whom


Pakistan.  

On topic we have two annoying neighbor so we need something to deter any adventure and safeguard our exclusive economic zone. Beside 80% of our foreign trade conducted by sea so we are slowly building a powerful navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New World

Fawadqasim1 said:


> against whom

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Fawadqasim1

Doyalbaba said:


> Afghanistan!! As we are seeing how those pesky afghan are tormenting our brother nation Pakistan,so we decided to attack Afghan navy!!That's why we are building this naval base to launch attack on Afghan navy in convenient time.


absolutely

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

New World said:


>


woman talking about cannibalisation of chinese weapons.... at 6:00 this is the first time i am hearing this about chinese weapons lmao


----------



## Godman

New World said:


>



China can't even export a sub to a South Asian nation without India freaking out
If India is going to build Nuclear attack and Ballsitic missile subs then India should expect their neighbours to improve their forces to counter balance India
The Ignorance and paranoia of the so-called experts from India is hilarious. They barely know what they are even talking about

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Arsalan mehmud

Congrats bro... Keep building these assets as they will be required against one chanakaya country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fawadqasim1

Godman said:


> China can't even export a sub to a South Asian nation without India
> If India is going to build Nuclear attack and Ballsitic missile subs then India should expect their neighbours to improve their forces to counter balance India
> The Ignorance and paranoia of the so-called experts from India is hilarious. They barely know what they are even talking about





Godman said:


> China can't even export a sub to a South Asian nation without India
> If India is going to build Nuclear attack and Ballsitic missile subs then India should expect their neighbours to improve their forces to counter balance India
> The Ignorance and paranoia of the so-called experts from India is hilarious. They barely know what they are even talking about


my thoughts exactly.They think they own their neighbors.


----------



## Gibbs

Very cool Bangbros.. Congrats



Godman said:


> China can't even export a sub to a South Asian nation without India
> If India is going to build Nuclear attack and Ballsitic missile subs then India should expect their neighbours to improve their forces to counter balance India
> The Ignorance and paranoia of the so-called experts from India is hilarious. They barely know what they are even talking about



Well the Chinese make many Indians wet their beds almost daily, they cant help themselves

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Michael Corleone

Gibbs said:


> Very cool Bangbros.. Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> Well the Chinese make many Indians wet their beds almost daily, they cant help themselves


bangbros? xD


----------



## Tehari_Haleem

Mohammed Khaled said:


> bangbros? xD



Not everybody is as Well Researched  in internet as you are Khaled bhai, some of us are as pure as snow

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Tehari_Haleem said:


> Not everybody is as Well Researched  in internet as you are Khaled bhai, some of us are as pure as snow


It all started with a video game! XD


----------



## Kambojaric

Congrats. May they serve you well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

A good decision from BD. Now that Pak is supplying JF17s to Myanmar, will it cause a hindrance???


----------



## Michael Corleone

HAKIKAT said:


> A good decision from BD. Now that Pak is supplying JF17s to Myanmar, will it cause a hindrance???


Why? Paks fighter jets got nothing to do with the subs we got! Plus it seems like we are looking at western options for future subs! I am happy we are catching up with the bigger guys... not necessarily create an arms race though!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamluk

Congrats. A great leap forward for Banglas, though the subs are junk.


----------



## Arthur

[USER=25628]@xxx[/USER][{::::::::::::::::::> said:


> Congrats. A great leap forward for Banglas, though the subs are junk.


Junks are as junks do! 

Don't worry,these will send more junks to sea bed if necessary.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gandh brandi

Godman said:


> China can't even export a sub to a South Asian nation without India freaking out
> If India is going to build Nuclear attack and Ballsitic missile subs then India should expect their neighbours to improve their forces to counter balance India
> The Ignorance and paranoia of the so-called experts from India is hilarious. They barely know what they are even talking about


Aww I thought India was your friend?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

[USER=25628]@xxx[/USER][{::::::::::::::::::> said:


> Congrats. A great leap forward for Banglas, though the subs are junk.


I think,in capability wise these submarine are not much worse than Pakistan navy Hashmat class(Augusta-70) submarine.Although I may be wrong.Can you or @Penguin bhai can enlighten us about whether this is the case?


----------



## Gibbs

Mohammed Khaled said:


> bangbros? xD



Meant it in tongue and cheek.. Mate


----------



## Mamluk

Doyalbaba said:


> I think,in capability wise these submarine are not much worse than Pakistan navy Hashmat class(Augusta-70) submarine.Although I may be wrong.Can you or @Penguin bhai can enlighten us about whether this is the case?



Those Augusta-70 are nearly obsolete - you don't want to get similar tech in 2017. I haven't looked at the detailed specs of these two old Ming subs and too lazy to do that.  Let's await Penguin's analysis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

[USER=25628]@xxx[/USER][{::::::::::::::::::> said:


> Congrats. A great leap forward for Banglas, though the subs are junk.


It's PNS Ghazi... pakistans first sub that blew up after a refit from turkey... Indians say they destroyed it but I go with the facts to think it blew up just like the Pakistanis do... so unLess this sub blows up for whatever reason. It's ironic you calling it a rust bucket. lol


----------



## Kailash Rava

2 subs at $200m. 
Can't get better deal then this for BN.

*TORPEDOES*
Eight 533mm torpedo tubes (6 bow, 2 stern), carrying a total of 18 torpedoes in tubes and storage racks. Alternatively the submarine can carry 32 mines in its tubes.
The Yu-4 (SAET-60) is a passive homing torpedo designed to attack surface targets up to 15km at a speed of 40 knots. The high-explosive warhead weights 400kg.
The Yu-1 is reverse engineered from the Russian Type 53-51, which was designed to attack surface targets with a maximum range of 9.2km at a speed of 39 knots, or 3.7km at 51 knots. The high-explosive warhead weights 400kg.
*SENSORS*
Fitted with a _Pike Jaw_ hull-mounted, medium-frequency for active and passive search and attack. Later Mings are also equipped with a Sintra DUUX 5 low-frequency passive ranging and interception. The Ming has an I-band surface search radar (NATO code-name:_ Snoop Tray_).
Countermeasures include electronic support measures (ESM), radar warning receiver and direction-finder.
*PROPULSION*
Diesel-electric arrangement, consisting of 2 Shaanxi 6E 390 ZC1 diesel rated at 5,200hp (3.82MW), with 2 Xiangtan alternators and 2 shafts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Kailash Rava said:


> 2 subs at $200m.
> Can't get better deal then this for BN.
> 
> *TORPEDOES*
> Eight 533mm torpedo tubes (6 bow, 2 stern), carrying a total of 18 torpedoes in tubes and storage racks. Alternatively the submarine can carry 32 mines in its tubes.
> The Yu-4 (SAET-60) is a passive homing torpedo designed to attack surface targets up to 15km at a speed of 40 knots. The high-explosive warhead weights 400kg.
> The Yu-1 is reverse engineered from the Russian Type 53-51, which was designed to attack surface targets with a maximum range of 9.2km at a speed of 39 knots, or 3.7km at 51 knots. The high-explosive warhead weights 400kg.
> *SENSORS*
> Fitted with a _Pike Jaw_ hull-mounted, medium-frequency for active and passive search and attack. Later Mings are also equipped with a Sintra DUUX 5 low-frequency passive ranging and interception. The Ming has an I-band surface search radar (NATO code-name:_ Snoop Tray_).
> Countermeasures include electronic support measures (ESM), radar warning receiver and direction-finder.
> *PROPULSION*
> Diesel-electric arrangement, consisting of 2 Shaanxi 6E 390 ZC1 diesel rated at 5,200hp (3.82MW), with 2 Xiangtan alternators and 2 shafts.


not bad for a first timer sub.... and it's not like we are talking about mark1 tank on today's battlefield here!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Doyalbaba said:


> I think,in capability wise these submarine are not much worse than Pakistan navy Hashmat class(Augusta-70) submarine.Although I may be wrong.Can you or @Penguin bhai can enlighten us about whether this is the case?



Type 035 Ming Class

History:

At the end of World War II, the Soviets obtained several German Type XXIs, from which they were able to obtain certain key technologies. These technologies assisted in the design of the Zulu- and Whiskey-class. Further improvements on the design led to the Project 633 (NATO: Romeo), a class of Soviet diesel-electric submarine built in the 1950s. Under the 1950 Sino-Soviet Friendship and Mutual Assistance Treaty, the Soviets passed to China (and later to North Korea) the documentation necessary to produce Romeo submarines in 1963. The Chinese variant is known as the Type 033 Romeo. The Chinese Type 033 incorporated some improvements over the original Romeo, including noise reduction of 20 dB. Sonar on board was also continuously upgraded: the original Soviet sonar was first replaced by domestic Chinese Type 105 sonar, which consequently was replaced by H/SQ2-262A sonar built by No. 613 Factory. 

A total of six Chinese Romeo class submarine variants were developed and built in China from 1962 to 1984.:
a) Type 6633 original Soviet Romeo with improved domestic Chinese batteries; 
b) new Type 033s, with improved air conditioning and refrigeration capability; 
c) ES5A upgraded Type 033 with replacement of equipment of Soviet origin with domestic Chinese systems, including QZHA―10 (Type 779) attack periscope, QDYA―10 (Type 778) general purpose periscope, more accurate Type 801 sonar, wider 15 degree sector scan H/SQZ-D reconnaissance sonar (with Type 105 transducers) and addition of H/SQG-2 ranging sonar, Type 063 communication systems, and countermeasure systems. Additional noise reduction measures were also adopted; 
d) Type 33G, essentially ES5A with the incorporation of the capability to launch acoustic homing torpedoes; analog computers installed to achieve automation and speeding up of torpedo fire control calculations previously manually calculated. All Chinese Romeos were converted to this standard (NATO: Wuhan class); 
e) Type 033G1, single Type 033G modified to carry 6 surface launched YJ-1 (CSS-N-4) anti-ship missiles (NATO: Wuhan A) and reduction of noise level by 12 dB; and 
f) ES5B export version of thee 033G of which primary improvement is the ability to launch wire guided torpedoes and anti-ship missiles (AShM) while submerged. with noise reduction of 20 dB to 140 dB in comparison to the 160 dB of the original Soviet Project 633 submarines acquired by China.

The Type 035 is a heavily improved redesign of the older Type 033 _Romeo_-class submarine. The first pair of Type 035 boats were completed by 1974. Yet further improvements were necessary and by the early 1980s a new and improved version (Type 035A Ming) emerged and four boats were completed by 1990. During the 1990, 12 boats of the further improved Type 035G Ming were built and commissioned. Improvements were especially in terms of noise reduction, weapons, sensors and crew living standards. Two boats of the Type 035A were upgraded to same standard. The most modern design variant is the Type 035B Ming-class, which features a redesigned conning tower and portions of the hull, giving it a very similar appearance to the newer Type 039 submarines. The Type 035B, of which four boats were built and commissioned between 2000 and 2003, are capable of launching land attack cruise missile from their torpedo tubes. 

Type 035: First two unit of the Ming class. The most significant difference relative to the Type 033 Wuhan class is the switch from twin shaft propulsion to single shaft propulsion. The second unit revealed many problems during trials, necessitating a major redesign, 
Type 035A: The second batch of the Ming class submarines. The major redesign not only solved the problem discovered in the original 035, but also increased the top speed by 40% (to 18.3 kt). In December 1983, decision was made to stop the production of new Type 033 class boat and replace it with Type 035A. 
ES5C: export version of Type 035/035A, with updated fire control system to launch acoustic homing torpedoes. This design was used to upgrade Type 035/035A fleet.
ES5D: further development of ES5C for export, with capability to launch AShM while submerged added. This design was used to upgrade Type 035/035A fleet.
Type 035G: This is the first Type 035 series to have anti-submarine (ASW) capability. The primary weaponry for Type 035G is Yu-3 torpedo. A French sonar (DUUX-5) and later its Chinese built equivalent version were used. The last unit with pennant number 308 was lengthened by 2 meters to add a section for AIP tests.
ES5E: export version developed from Type 035G, with ability to launch wire-guided torpedoes added.
Type 035ET: French sonar system and its equivalent Chinese version on ES5E export version of Ming replaced by a cheaper alternative, developed using Italian sonar systems, notably the JP-64 active sonar and Velox passive sonar of Toti-class submarine. This unit went into Chinese service
ES5F: export version with integrated sonar system that integrates previously separated active, passive ranging, flank (and towed upon customer's request) sonar into one.
Type 035B: Conning tower and certain portion of hull was redesigned, with new structure similar to that of Type 039 submarine. This type was capable of launching land attack cruise missile from torpedo tubes

*Bangladesh Navy *ordered two 'off the shelf' (i.e. pre-owned) Type-035G submarines from China in 2013, a deal worth $203 million. These boats underwent refitting and Bangladesh took delivery on 14th November, 2016 of its first Chinese submarines, S161 and S162 (ex-PLAN 356 and 357).

The Type 035G includes all improvements made on the original Type 035 in the 035A, ES5C and ES5D variant, and the improvement of 035 relative to 033. It is unclear where pre-delivery refit includes upgrading in the sense of installation of post-035G improvements such as found on ES5E, ES5F and 035B (exclusive structural changes).

Displacement: 2,110 tonnes (submerged)
Length: 76 m (249 ft)
Beam: 7.6 m (25 ft)
Draft: 5.1 m (17 ft)
Depth: 7.6 m (25 ft)
Propulsion: Type E390ZC-1 diesel engine, 5,200 horsepower
Speed: 18 knots (33 km/h) (submerged)
Test depth: 300 m (980 ft)
Crew: 57
Armament: 533 mm torpedo tubes

Agosta-70

The _Agosta–70_ are in the active service with the Spanish Navy, Pakistan Navy. They were formerly in service with the French Navy. In 1977, Pakistan acquired two Agosta–70 class submarine from France that were originally designed for the South African Navy. They were deliverd 1978-79 and entered service 1979-1980. France employed 4, which enteres service 1977-1978. Spain built 4 locally, which entered service 1983-1985. The pair of Agosta-70 submarines significantly increased Pakistan’s maritime offensive defense capability due their enhanced endurance, long underwater detection ranges, over the horizon targeting capability and increased firepower. The linear towed array sonar has provided her the flexibility to classify contacts at extended ranges. They employ 533TT (F-17 HWT) wire- guided torpedoes, Harpoon USGW 2 missiles and can lay mines. The Agosta aubmarine was at the time the best conventional diesel-electric submarine.

*Length* 67.6m
*Beam* 6.8m
*Draught* 5.4m
*Displacement surfaced* 1450 tons
*Displacement dived* 1725 tons
*Complement* 8 Officers, 51 Sailors
*Sensors* Radar, ESM, Periscopes, Sonar Passive Towed Array

Displacement:

1,500 long tons (1,524 t) surfaced
1,760 long tons (1,788 t) submerged 
Length: 67 m (219 ft 10 in) 
Beam: 6 m (19 ft 8 in)
Speed:

12 knots (22 km/h; 14 mph) surfaced
20.5 knots (38.0 km/h; 23.6 mph) submerged
10.5 knots (19.4 km/h; 12.1 mph) submerged (snort)
Test depth: 350 m (1,150 ft) (Pakistan)
Complement:

5 officers
36 men
Sensors and processing systems:

Thomson CSF DRUA 33 Radar
Thomson Sintra DSUV 22
DUUA 2D Sonar
DUUA 1D Sonar
DUUX 2 Sonar
DSUV 62A towed array
Armament:

Babur SLCM
Harpoon AShM

4 × 533 mm (21 in) bow torpedo tubes
ECAN F17 Mod 2 torpedoes

In the knowledge that it remains unclear what was done during the 035G refit, I venture a educated guess that Agosta 70 still is the better boat.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Penguin said:


> Type 035 Ming Class
> 
> History:
> 
> At the end of World War II, the Soviets obtained several German Type XXIs, from which they were able to obtain certain key technologies. These technologies assisted in the design of the Zulu- and Whiskey-class. Further improvements on the design led to the Project 633 (NATO: Romeo), a class of Soviet diesel-electric submarine built in the 1950s. Under the 1950 Sino-Soviet Friendship and Mutual Assistance Treaty, the Soviets passed to China (and later to North Korea) the documentation necessary to produce Romeo submarines in 1963. The Chinese variant is known as the Type 033 Romeo. The Chinese Type 033 incorporated some improvements over the original Romeo, including noise reduction of 20 dB. Sonar on board was also continuously upgraded: the original Soviet sonar was first replaced by domestic Chinese Type 105 sonar, which consequently was replaced by H/SQ2-262A sonar built by No. 613 Factory.
> 
> A total of six Chinese Romeo class submarine variants were developed and built in China from 1962 to 1984.:
> a) Type 6633 original Soviet Romeo with improved domestic Chinese batteries;
> b) new Type 033s, with improved air conditioning and refrigeration capability;
> c) ES5A upgraded Type 033 with replacement of equipment of Soviet origin with domestic Chinese systems, including QZHA―10 (Type 779) attack periscope, QDYA―10 (Type 778) general purpose periscope, more accurate Type 801 sonar, wider 15 degree sector scan H/SQZ-D reconnaissance sonar (with Type 105 transducers) and addition of H/SQG-2 ranging sonar, Type 063 communication systems, and countermeasure systems. Additional noise reduction measures were also adopted;
> d) Type 33G, essentially ES5A with the incorporation of the capability to launch acoustic homing torpedoes; analog computers installed to achieve automation and speeding up of torpedo fire control calculations previously manually calculated. All Chinese Romeos were converted to this standard (NATO: Wuhan class);
> e) Type 033G1, single Type 033G modified to carry 6 surface launched YJ-1 (CSS-N-4) anti-ship missiles (NATO: Wuhan A) and reduction of noise level by 12 dB; and
> f) ES5B export version of thee 033G of which primary improvement is the ability to launch wire guided torpedoes and anti-ship missiles (AShM) while submerged. with noise reduction of 20 dB to 140 dB in comparison to the 160 dB of the original Soviet Project 633 submarines acquired by China.
> 
> The Type 035 is a heavily improved redesign of the older Type 033 _Romeo_-class submarine. The first pair of Type 035 boats were completed by 1974. Yet further improvements were necessary and by the early 1980s a new and improved version (Type 035A Ming) emerged and four boats were completed by 1990. During the 1990, 12 boats of the further improved Type 035G Ming were built and commissioned. Improvements were especially in terms of noise reduction, weapons, sensors and crew living standards. Two boats of the Type 035A were upgraded to same standard. The most modern design variant is the Type 035B Ming-class, which features a redesigned conning tower and portions of the hull, giving it a very similar appearance to the newer Type 039 submarines. The Type 035B, of which four boats were built and commissioned between 2000 and 2003, are capable of launching land attack cruise missile from their torpedo tubes.
> 
> Type 035: First two unit of the Ming class. The most significant difference relative to the Type 033 Wuhan class is the switch from twin shaft propulsion to single shaft propulsion. The second unit revealed many problems during trials, necessitating a major redesign,
> Type 035A: The second batch of the Ming class submarines. The major redesign not only solved the problem discovered in the original 035, but also increased the top speed by 40% (to 18.3 kt). In December 1983, decision was made to stop the production of new Type 033 class boat and replace it with Type 035A.
> ES5C: export version of Type 035/035A, with updated fire control system to launch acoustic homing torpedoes. This design was used to upgrade Type 035/035A fleet.
> ES5D: further development of ES5C for export, with capability to launch AShM while submerged added. This design was used to upgrade Type 035/035A fleet.
> Type 035G: This is the first Type 035 series to have anti-submarine (ASW) capability. The primary weaponry for Type 035G is Yu-3 torpedo. A French sonar (DUUX-5) and later its Chinese built equivalent version were used. The last unit with pennant number 308 was lengthened by 2 meters to add a section for AIP tests.
> ES5E: export version developed from Type 035G, with ability to launch wire-guided torpedoes added.
> Type 035ET: French sonar system and its equivalent Chinese version on ES5E export version of Ming replaced by a cheaper alternative, developed using Italian sonar systems, notably the JP-64 active sonar and Velox passive sonar of Toti-class submarine. This unit went into Chinese service
> ES5F: export version with integrated sonar system that integrates previously separated active, passive ranging, flank (and towed upon customer's request) sonar into one.
> Type 035B: Conning tower and certain portion of hull was redesigned, with new structure similar to that of Type 039 submarine. This type was capable of launching land attack cruise missile from torpedo tubes
> 
> *Bangladesh Navy *ordered two 'off the shelf' (i.e. pre-owned) Type-035G submarines from China in 2013, a deal worth $203 million. These boats underwent refitting and Bangladesh took delivery on 14th November, 2016 of its first Chinese submarines, S161 and S162 (ex-PLAN 356 and 357).
> 
> The Type 035G includes all improvements made on the original Type 035 in the 035A, ES5C and ES5D variant, and the improvement of 035 relative to 033. It is unclear where pre-delivery refit includes upgrading in the sense of installation of post-035G improvements such as found on ES5E, ES5F and 035B (exclusive structural changes).
> 
> Displacement: 2,110 tonnes (submerged)
> Length: 76 m (249 ft)
> Beam: 7.6 m (25 ft)
> Draft: 5.1 m (17 ft)
> Depth: 7.6 m (25 ft)
> Propulsion: Type E390ZC-1 diesel engine, 5,200 horsepower
> Speed: 18 knots (33 km/h) (submerged)
> Test depth: 300 m (980 ft)
> Crew: 57
> Armament: 533 mm torpedo tubes
> 
> Agosta-70
> 
> The _Agosta–70_ are in the active service with the Spanish Navy, Pakistan Navy. They were formerly in service with the French Navy. In 1977, Pakistan acquired two Agosta–70 class submarine from France that were originally designed for the South African Navy. They were deliverd 1978-79 and entered service 1979-1980. France employed 4, which enteres service 1977-1978. Spain built 4 locally, which entered service 1983-1985. The pair of Agosta-70 submarines significantly increased Pakistan’s maritime offensive defense capability due their enhanced endurance, long underwater detection ranges, over the horizon targeting capability and increased firepower. The linear towed array sonar has provided her the flexibility to classify contacts at extended ranges. They employ 533TT (F-17 HWT) wire- guided torpedoes, Harpoon USGW 2 missiles and can lay mines. The Agosta aubmarine was at the time the best conventional diesel-electric submarine.
> 
> *Length* 67.6m
> *Beam* 6.8m
> *Draught* 5.4m
> *Displacement surfaced* 1450 tons
> *Displacement dived* 1725 tons
> *Complement* 8 Officers, 51 Sailors
> *Sensors* Radar, ESM, Periscopes, Sonar Passive Towed Array
> 
> Displacement:
> 
> 1,500 long tons (1,524 t) surfaced
> 1,760 long tons (1,788 t) submerged
> Length: 67 m (219 ft 10 in)
> Beam: 6 m (19 ft 8 in)
> Speed:
> 
> 12 knots (22 km/h; 14 mph) surfaced
> 20.5 knots (38.0 km/h; 23.6 mph) submerged
> 10.5 knots (19.4 km/h; 12.1 mph) submerged (snort)
> Test depth: 350 m (1,150 ft) (Pakistan)
> Complement:
> 
> 5 officers
> 36 men
> Sensors and processing systems:
> 
> Thomson CSF DRUA 33 Radar
> Thomson Sintra DSUV 22
> DUUA 2D Sonar
> DUUA 1D Sonar
> DUUX 2 Sonar
> DSUV 62A towed array
> Armament:
> 
> Babur SLCM
> Harpoon AShM
> 
> 4 × 533 mm (21 in) bow torpedo tubes
> ECAN F17 Mod 2 torpedoes
> 
> In the knowledge that it remains unclear what was done during the 035G refit, I venture a educated guess that Agosta 70 still is the better boat.


Thanks.


----------



## Penguin

Doyalbaba said:


> Thanks.


You're very welcome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Tehari_Haleem said:


> Navel Sukhois are diff breed of Aircraft altogether with folded wings/tail arrester hooks and other many distinguishing variations from regular version...which we have absolutely 0 use of



True. They also have very strong modified high-spring-rate dampened landing gear to withstand repeated rough landings on carrier decks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rome333

I read somewhere that BD Navy was not pleased with the level of noice it was making. Therefore during refit it undergone further noise reduction as per BD Navy demand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

rome333 said:


> I read somewhere that BD Navy was not pleased with the level of noice it was making. Therefore during refit it undergone further noise reduction as per BD Navy demand.


could you link the source up pls.... thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rome333

Mohammed Khaled said:


> could you link the source up pls.... thanks!


Sorry I cant recall exactly at the moment. But I remember the source to be one of the more reliable proven ones unlike the fancy ones.

Meanwhile enjoy 
2 BD subs waiting to be commissioned.
(pic copied)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Russell



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

rome333 said:


> Sorry I cant recall exactly at the moment. But I remember the source to be one of the more reliable proven ones unlike the fancy ones.
> 
> Meanwhile enjoy
> 2 BD subs waiting to be commissioned.
> (pic copied)
> View attachment 382776


wait... seriously this is our sub pen? :o 
i was hoping for something like https://goo.gl/images/cVxuaJ


----------



## rome333

Mohammed Khaled said:


> wait... seriously this is our sub pen? :o
> i was hoping for something like https://goo.gl/images/cVxuaJ


Our subs pens are probably not operational yet. These twins are sitting at Issa Khan naval base in Chittagong for our PM to go onboard on 12th March.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Russell

that's obviously a temporary set up...while rehearsals are going on for the actual commissioning in a couple of days time. You can see the dias they've set up with canopy.


rome333 said:


> Our subs are not probably are not operational yet. These twins are sitting at Issa Khan naval base in Chittagong for our PM to go onboard on 12th March.


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Sh Hasina is actually doing a great job for BD military with economy stronger, no conflicts with neighbour India etc She will even win the forummers here in PDF soon with her modernisation drive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Rajaraja Chola said:


> She will even win the forummers here in PDF soon with her modernisation drive.



Already majority here among BD posters support her to large degree or completely....each year that goes on with the economy growing, the "fence sitters" give her more benefit of the doubt and support on key issues as well.

The few that are against her on personal basis (and we all know why) will not be changed...but they are like 10%, maybe 20% of BD posters here in total.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## riasat

Russell said:


>




This picture is photoshopped. See "58" sec in the video below

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

riasat said:


> This picture is photoshopped. See "58" sec in the video below


That's a banner! What do you expect!!! Lmao


----------



## BHarwana

*The Type 035G-class submarines were assembled at Chinese state-owned Liaonan shipyard in the Dalian state*
Bangladesh Navy is set to start its journey as a “three-dimensional force” as two submarines are going to be added to its fleet for the first time on Sunday.

“The commissioning of two submarines procured from China will be held at a special ceremony in the area adjacent to Chittagong naval jetty in the presence of Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina,” according to a press invitation issued by Inter Services Press Relation office.




A ship brought Bangladesh’s first submarines named “Nabajatra” and “Joyjatra” to Chittagong Port from China on December 22 last year. The submarines were handed over to Bangladesh on November 14.

The Type 035G-class submarines were assembled at Chinese state-owned Liaonan shipyard in the Dalian state.

Bangladesh paid a reported $203m for the submarines, a deal that reflects the country’s growing economic and defence ties with Beijing.

The submarines, also known as Ming-class, are a class of diesel-electric submarines of the People’s Liberation Army Navy. A total of 12 were built and commissioned between 1990 and 1999. They are 76 metres in length and 7.6 metres in width.

The naval personnel of both the countries completed a sea trial and real training to operate the submarines, an ISPR release said after their arrival in Chittagong.

The primary weaponry for Type 035G is the Yu-3 torpedo. It uses French-made sonar DUUX-5 unit. The 035G-class is also renowned for its anti-submarine weapon capabilities.




They were built with further improvements, especially in terms of noise reduction, weapons, sensors and crew living standards.

The Type 035G is frequently used for coastal patrols. Bangladesh has about 118,813 sq km of maritime territory, much of it won in disputes with India and Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hassan Guy

Is Pakistan going to co-produce the song class or yuan class?


----------



## Russell

Watching the subs getting commissioned - I get these aren't cutting edge...blah blah blah...

I don't care.

The feeling of immense pride when the flags were hoisted for the 1st time is beyond words!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sine Nomine

Russell said:


> I get these aren't cutting edge...blah blah blah...


No doubt they aren't cutting edge but they are not sitting ducks either,and many unknown improvements have been made in there sensor and weapon package during recent refurbishment/retrofit.Which has increased there survivability and attacking power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Commissioning

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------

